
2016 BMW i3: the best electric car this side of a Tesla – and half the price - jseliger
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/cars/bmw/bmw-i3-review-together-in-electric-dreams/
======
jcbeard
I'm holding out for the longer range version.....really cool car though. Test
drove one.

~~~
greglindahl
Looks like you'll be waiting until 2020:

[http://cleantechnica.com/2016/07/22/electric-bmw-3-series-
co...](http://cleantechnica.com/2016/07/22/electric-bmw-3-series-compete-
tesla-model-3/)

~~~
jcbeard
Ha, that's exactly what I had in mind. I'd really love an i8, but you know
what...I'm cheap, practical, and I'd rather spend the money on something that
has a return on investment. If I ever find myself in a position where image
matters, and it has to be flashy...perhaps an i8 will be in order. Till then,
I'll keep the next gen i3 on my wish list.

------
maxharris
If I were interested in owning a car (and I'm not, because I live in a city),
I'd hold out for a model that didn't look squished the way the i3 does.

Styling that looks good in the i8 doesn't translate well to the i3.

